# Trail Ridge Road



## thalo (Jul 17, 2011)

I am going to be in CO in a couple weeks, at Estes Park, and was pleased to see that I will be at the base of the east side of Trail Ridge Road. I plan on riding up and am looking for info, experiences, and recommendations of what to do and how to prepare for the ride.I am from Reno so I have plenty of climbing at altitude.


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

If you are good with the climbing at altitude then my only comment would be if you are good with riding around Lake Tahoe on a busy day then you will be fine on Trail Ridge. 

Start early and beat a bunch of traffic. Pay attention to the weather. You are exposed and RMNP can get a fair amount of lightning.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

Rokh On said:


> If you are good with the climbing at altitude then my only comment would be if you are good with riding around Lake Tahoe on a busy day then you will be fine on Trail Ridge.
> 
> Start early and beat a bunch of traffic. Pay attention to the weather. You are exposed and RMNP can get a fair amount of lightning.


I agree. The road was resurfaced only a few years ago and should be great. It's a great ride, and really not that hard as far as Colorado climbs go. Awesome views and a good visitors center near the summit. 
I drove my wife over TRR on the way to Steamboat last year and was pleasantly surprised to find more than a few cyclists making the climb. 
Enjoy!


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

I mentioned in another thread that the last time I rode TR Road was back in the late 70's and it was quite narrow with a lot of motorhome traffic struggling uphill and belching fumes in the thin air. Is the road any wider, perhaps with shoulders now? The motorhomes are certainly cleaner nowadays...


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

Thalo, I sure hope you rode early and paid attention to the weather. 9 people were struck by lightning today. 1 didn't make it. Not sure exactly where they were but apparently very close to if not on trail ridge.


----------



## thalo (Jul 17, 2011)

The first person was hit the day I rode. Mornings were nice and thunder storms each afternoon. Another was hit the next day.

I went up on Friday. We were staying at the YMCA and left there at around 6:15 am. It was beautiful. One hint to those riding, it will cost you $10 for a day pass to enter the Natl Park. I arrived to the station and it was not manned, so I did not have to pay.

After coming around Rainbow Curve there was a nice head wind that was a battle, all the way to Rock Cut.

The tree filled hill sides were amazingly beautiful and the barren tundra peaks were spectacular.

Coming down was exhilarating. Pedaled a bit, but didn't really need to. Coasting down 25 miles at between 35-45 mph was a thrill.

A beautiful part of the world, even more so than around Tahoe. If anyone has not done it and are in the area I would recommend, definitely worth it.


----------

